# Suggestions on this shed pad area? Retaining wall...



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> to fill back in with crushed stone as a stable base for a 6x6 lumber border. This frame will then be filled in with crushed stone.


Ayuh,.... How biga shed Dave,..??

I missed the back story, 'n don't quite understand where yer headed,....

What's the 6x6s for,..??

When We build a stone pad, We use the native soils to back up the edges, 'n hold the stone "in-place",....

What are ya plannin' for the uphill side,..??


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

I guess my question is kind of ambiguous or lacking.

*Ayuh,.... How biga shed Dave,..??*
12' x 20', 2-story gambrel roof

* I missed the back story, 'n don't quite understand where yer headed,....*
My yard is all hill, so there was no good place to put it on flat ground.

* What's the 6x6s for,..??*
As a frame to contain the stone and keep them from expanding out, getting in the grass, etc.

* When We build a stone pad, We use the native soils to back up the edges, 'n hold the stone "in-place",....*
I could probably do that, and my neighbor said the same thing. I guess it's more for aesthetics too, I just don't want the stone right up against the grass.

* What are ya plannin' for the uphill side,..??*
Going to do a stone retaining wall across that, but I'm thinking I'm going to need to dig out a bit on the sides too, and do a bit of a U-shaped wall.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not getting the logic of digging that out when most of the grade around it all runs up hill from the pit you dug out right toward the pit you dug forming a pond.
I would have removed the top soil and added compactable fill to form a level area that was higher then the surrounding grade.
Only way I can see your idea working is if you now built a stem wall foundation, water proof the outside, and add a french drain.


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

Here's a kind of idea what I'm looking at showing the shed with doors, crushed stone, 6x6, and the stone wall. I don't want the ground higher than the shed on the long sides, only that tall back part.


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Not getting the logic of digging that out when most of the grade around it all runs up hill from the pit you dug out right toward the pit you dug forming a pond.
> I would have removed the top soil and added compactable fill to form a level area that was higher then the surrounding grade.
> Only way I can see your idea working is if you now built a stem wall foundation, water proof the outside, and add a french drain.


I thought about building up the low end, but if I did that, then the door would be over 3' off the ground. If I'm following you...

I'm going to have to build a short wall in the back there. This is a pain in the @#$%.


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

Well it is coming along. I bought the Harbor Freight plate compactor based on positive reviews from others on various forums. Seems to be worth it for the price so far.


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

Question -- drilling 6x6s for 1/2" rebar. What interval should they be spaced at?

I'll get an auger bit for this, and have a corded 1/2" drill.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Dave88LX said:


> Well it is coming along.
> 
> I bought the Harbor Freight plate compactor based on positive reviews from others on various forums. Seems to be worth it for the price so far.


waiting for pics.

i have that one. well, its about 2-3 y/o now (idk if they changed em or they are the same). i have only used it for 1 patio. but it worked well.


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes! I need to get out there and get some. Wife's going to be out of town for 5 weeks, so I'm trying to balance work, and keeping the three kids (7,5,2) alive :lol: By the time they're in bed it's almost closing in on dark. I just need to suck it up and get back out there.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Question -- drilling 6x6s for 1/2" rebar. What interval should they be spaced at?


Ayuh,.... I'd think 2' to 4', dependin' on how the doors, 'n corners play out,....



> and keeping the three kids (7,5,2) alive :lol:


Not bein' a Father, but as an Uncle, I find that a good use of duct tape,....
A 2 year ole needs a leash,...


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

Are you still doing the boat stuff? Mine's been sitting for years now.  But that is a whole 'nother thread!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Are you still doing the boat stuff?


Oooooh ya,.... Boss has a fleet, I have a smaller fleet, 'n I'm a Mod at iboats,.....

'n that's before, 'n after a day of throwin' blacktop, 6 months a year,.....


----------

